
World's oldest man dies in Japan at age 113 - theBashShell
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jan/20/worlds-oldest-man-masazo-nonaka-dies-in-japan-at-113
======
fpalmans
I thought the oldest person was in Turkey and just registered to vote?
[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-46946282](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-46946282)

------
ncmncm
If you're old, stay away from Japan! It's dangerous.

This isn't the first time.

:-)

